# Knife sharpening service



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I ordered my knife sharpener today. And hopefully sometime next week I will be able sharpen your knife for you. As of right now I will be charging $4.00 out the door. I am hoping that some of the forum members will be taking use of this new service. I am sure that larger knifes will be a little be more expensive, but I haven't determined that price yet. Sometime in the future, the price will be $5.00 per knife. I will still be making the same amount of money for the sharpeing service. The extra $1.00 will be donated to the Wounded Warriors Foundation. I am still in the process of getting this set up, and am not sure how long it will take. Hope to see some you there soon.


----------

